# The Flower Pot



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone else has a pic thread for what they are into, So I thuoght id start one for Flowerhorns. I know they arnt as sought after thesse days but they are gorgeous fish. So if you own a FH please show them off in this thread. We also wuold like to see what other hybrids people have out there, So please add pics of those too.

Ill start with my FH's


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice collection. I like the faded one, it got more hump then the rest.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man! yeah hes also the biggest. He is at least 2 times bigger then the rest.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*fh*

ya nice fader. i got a few aswell i will take some pics soon and put them in here aswell.i live in cloverdale also, wouldnt mind checkin your fish out in person somtime 
cheers 
kevin


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

this is for kevin aka Fishfreaks.

these are his fish:


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

LOL flowerpot clever, i like that


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hi... cowis
i like the #4 pic one!
look like is Kirin flowerhorn , nice pearl!
i guess everyone know ...i am crazy with flowerhorn too! 
here is my sold " Golden Flowerhorn " parents baby ! some already golden flowerhorn and some have lot pearl ! and one of my Juveniles only 4 1/2 Inch already grow the kok ! 
and now my another toy is RT !enjoy it! 








































http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...-17/my-flowerhorn-red-texas-collection-17422/


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Pisces!

my newest one:


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Will break out my real camera soon for a better picture - this little guy does NOT hold still!
My new (first!) flowerhorn, approx 2".


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

mortava said:


> Will break out my real camera soon for a better picture - this little guy does NOT hold still!
> My new (first!) flowerhorn, approx 2".


Looks like a GT mix.
Sweet


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I was down in Seattle and I came across King Discus the fish store. I went in and got this new FH. I payed $100 for him. He is about 4 1/2 inches. Crossing the boader with him was no prob and now hes settling into his tank.

In the stores tank:

















In my tank:


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance - but what's a GT mix?

I believe it's a red dragon x fader.



`GhostDogg´ said:


> Looks like a GT mix.
> Sweet


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

green texas.... or green terror..... Is what i thuoght he ment by GT mix...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, another nice pickup! It has a nice kok, it's going to be a beauty


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice FH! will be a big boy soon!
this should be a red dragon FH & lot of red basic colour! i don't see any GT mix!! most Fh have pearl too!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

it is a kamalau.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new vid:

YouTube - ‪New Flowerhorn‬‏


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

mortava said:


> Pardon my ignorance - but what's a GT mix?
> 
> I believe it's a red dragon x fader.


Green Terror.
I never seen a FH with color on the tips of the fins like a GT/Saum.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^
Thats what I thought. "Hrm...nice dorsal fin...Just like a Green terror" and proceeded to ask a friend what breed of flowerhorn it was.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Ahhh, ok! It will be interesting to see what this little fish grows up to look like then -- it's definitely feisty!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics of a few of my guys:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good peter!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics of my fish:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bump lets keep seeing thesse flowerhorns or flowerhorn like fish....

My trimac:


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good job peter, 
but for me,.. this trmac... (REALLY ) look same as flowerhorn ( same have red eye / black spot / tail & body sharp and colour ) !
does he same as flowerhorn that aggressive ? he alone can not with any fish ?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he is one of the 5 pure breeds that are cross bread to make a flowerhorn. Yes the tanks devided for now but i hope to add more fish and take the devider out.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP! seems alot of people have flowerhorns now so let see them!!!!


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will upload some soon


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i will upload some soon like my festae x flowerhorn, my trimac from a year ago and my rose queen


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

my festae flowerhorn hybrid


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*my new long finned short bodied fh*















well here he is , if you know what were looking at here please tell me 
thought , opinions, 
i will do more pics when he isnt so stressed out has been in the tank for like 30 min and yes my glass is filthy , already fixed lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*better pic*









here is a better pic with cleaner glass lol


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice fins...cool! Great score...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> View attachment 10613
> 
> 
> here is a better pic with cleaner glass lol


this is a kirin cross breed but it doesn't turn out that great. Here is the better version of it.
http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/upload/monthly_05_2009/post-2081-1242074288.jpg


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

ouch lol your ice cold honda


hondas3000 said:


> this is a kirin cross breed but it doesn't turn out that great. Here is the better version of it.
> http://www.flowerhornusa.com/forums/upload/monthly_05_2009/post-2081-1242074288.jpg


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> ouch lol your ice cold honda


lol, its not that. Even though its the same fish but the color, tail and shape really make a big different that's why Grant he said an air pump is an air pump but a fish is not a fish. Your would be nice if the tail and fin can flare out but because its not so making the fish look like handicap .


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its all good man i was busting balls


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

so it isnt a FH but its a hybrid:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

FH pics:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good.. , that fh is gonna be a beauty, are his markings gonna stay like that


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Any updates


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

MrJackyTang said:


> Dear Flowerhorn Brother! I'm Jacky Tang ! I'm a really Big Fan of Flowerhorn ! It's really nice to meet u here ! I would love to Learn, Share, And Support to each other about this hobby! I'm still so new! This Is one of My Lovely Flowerhorn! Please Enjoy La! All Comments r welcome to my mail box to: [email protected] ! Masterpiece Monsterkok Super Red Dragon ! - YouTube He Is about 6'. Still Young La !
> 
> Contact: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks For Teaching!


Hey! You took my advice and joined! Awesome Flowerhorn. There are lots of other FH keepers here. Sure you'll hear from them soon!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Cows ! Amazing Tiger Kamfa ! I love him so much since He has developed really nice Shinny Pearls cover over body !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

*Amazing Masterpiece FHs!*

Amazing Masterpiece Flowerhorns ! It's really nice to see u here to post and share ur lovely FH ! I'm A Super Big Fan Of Those Amazing Flowerhorn too !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Masterpiece FH!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

*My Lovely SON !*

Dear Brother Cowis ! This Is One Of My Best Love ! How Do U Think About him ? I Got Him When He Was 5'. He Is 8.5' Now ! I Will Call U During The Weekend And See If U Have Time To Come Over And See Him !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Masterpiece Fh


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing Mp FH !








cowis said:


> Today I was down in Seattle and I came across King Discus the fish store. I went in and got this new FH. I payed $100 for him. He is about 4 1/2 inches. Crossing the boader with him was no prob and now hes settling into his tank.
> 
> In the stores tank:
> 
> ...


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

*My Champion Flowerhorn !*

Dear Flowerhorn Brothers And Sisters !



















This Is My Lovely SON named SuperBOMGEL! Please Welcome Him!
I Got Him When He Was 5" He Is 8.5" Now ! Thanks For Sharing !

[email protected]

Thanks So Much !


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow 8.5' flowerhorn imagine that!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol trying to imagine that and the tank it would need....amazing what a simple typo does to a sentence


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

quick vid update on my veiled shortbody black tailed flowerhorn, and his new room mate


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing beautiful Fish !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Well Said Hondas3000!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Those r a Pair of Bonsai Kirin I'm talking about!

From a Private Seller in Thailand offer me to buy them but I canceled on him after that !
View attachment 10946


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Well Said Hondas3000! I love what u said! U r making the picture really clear !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I totally agree with what u said about macframalama fish Brother Hondas3000!

A Nice Fish is not just look at 1 or 2 sides. There r more sides that we have to consider about too such as : 
1. KOk
2. Color Combinations
3. Flowerhornlines
4. Pearls
5. Body 6. Fins and Tail
7. Face, Eyes, and Mouth
8. Normal ( not Adnormal fish )
9. Overall Balance

There r some better Quality to look at :


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

what did honda3000 say about my fish?, i dont see a post anywhere so.... im lost


MrJackyTang said:


> I totally agree with what u said about macframalama fish Brother Hondas3000!
> 
> A Nice Fish is not just look at 1 or 2 sides. There r more sides that we have to consider about too such as :
> 1. KOk
> ...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nevermind i think i saw what you were talking about , 
#1 thats not a kirrin parrot none of those fish you posted pics of are kirrin parrots this is a kirrin parrot Google Image Result for http://www.raazebaghaa.com/multihost/images/ki061f887uvx3isgq.jpg


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

this is my timac hybrid it was my favorite fish of all time


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

month old pic of my rose queen


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

and of course my favorite little kamfa


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a picture of my first Flowerhorn I got him from macframalama ive had him for about 2 weeks now and couldn't be happier with him. This guy is like me he doesnt like his picture taken I had to take a bunch before I got a decent one


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha, nice fishy, he looks better in there than he did at my house, glad he is working out for you Rickie


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good buddy.. ,


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

where did you get that one cowis


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

king ed's brez


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing ZZ FH !


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

updates:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good my friend, the second one is starting to look awesome


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I think its time to get this rolling again. I know there are tons of flowerhorns out there lets see them. New or updates I love these fish so lets see what we got.

This is my female flowerhorn:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone still keeping fh?? lets get this post rolling again.


----------

